# New to Board-Would Apperciate Advice on Test Results



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

I have been reading many of your posts, and would appreciate any advice or help you can give me. I have been having symptoms of Hyperthyroidism: weight loss, fatigue, heart palpatations, severe leg and joint pain, shortness of breath, high blood pressure (suddenly), trouble sleeping, irratibility, shakiness. I think that covers them all.

About 4 months ago I went to my doctor, she felt a nodule in my thyroid; which I have been complaining about to other doctors for a couple of years. My throat hurts constantly and I have a persistent cough. Which I know is coming from irritation to my throat. Anyway, she ordered TSH test which came back normal - 0.684.

I went back a month later, with worsening symptoms, and she said it felt as if the nodule had grown. I forgot to mention I also have numerous swollen glands in my neck. She ordered another TSH test, along with free T4, and an iodine uptake test and scan. Here are the results of those tests:

TSH level - 0.596
Free T4 - 1.47

Findings of the Scan and Uptake:

6 hour thyroid uptake calculated at 14.7% , at 24 hours 21.7%, both with in normal range of limits.

"Suggest that the palpable nodule in the upper pole of the right thyroid lobe is an adenoma which, in view of the normal T4 and TSH values, and the presence of uptake in the remainder of the gland, is an adenoma that is responsive to hormonal control."

"Thyroid scan consisted of 4 images obtained in the AP, both oblique views and an AP view with a marker in the palpable nodule.
The study shows greater than normal uptake throughout the upper half of the right thyroid lobe, which would be consistent with a hyperfunctioning nodule. On the oblique views, there is suggestion of diminished uptake in the postero-inferior aspect of the right lobe and in the posterior-middle third of the left thyroid lobe. These maybe artifacts of position and of attenuation from overlying laryngeal tissues, versus the presence of cold nodules in these areas."

She is referring me to an Endocronolgist, which she said would take probably 2 months to get in to see him. And, that my health problems cannot be from my thyroid, because all of the values were normal. So, she ordered more tests; a breathing test for my shortness of breath, blood work to see if I have muscle wasting going on, and an HIV test. And prescribed muscle relaxers for the pain in my legs (I am allergic to several pain medications and the Trammodol and Neurotin prescribed before aren't doing anything for my pain.)

I am hoping I can make it alright the 2 months it will take to get into the Endo. doctor. I have absolutely no energy, severe pain in my legs (which is now starting in my arms, arm muscles are starting to ache all the time.) I have missed alot of work - I am a bartender/waitress and on busy nights I can barely stand the pain, because it gets worse with prolonged standing or walking.

Any advice, opinions, help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Gerry


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sorry you're having all these issues!! Did they tell you how big the nodule is? I'm guessing a fairly good size if it's palpable. I would recommend a FNA. That would tell you quite a bit as well. The uptake scan results were kinda confusing to me, so I'll let someone else touch on that part. While your TSH is normal, it is on the hyper side of normal, that coupled with the nodule make me woner. See if your doctor will ultrasound it (doesn't have to be an endo to ultrasound) and find out if she can send you somewhere to get a FNA. That will help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gadamscctx said:


> I have been reading many of your posts, and would appreciate any advice or help you can give me. I have been having symptoms of Hyperthyroidism: weight loss, fatigue, heart palpatations, severe leg and joint pain, shortness of breath, high blood pressure (suddenly), trouble sleeping, irratibility, shakiness. I think that covers them all.
> 
> About 4 months ago I went to my doctor, she felt a nodule in my thyroid; which I have been complaining about to other doctors for a couple of years. My throat hurts constantly and I have a persistent cough. Which I know is coming from irritation to my throat. Anyway, she ordered TSH test which came back normal - 0.684.
> 
> ...


I agree w/ Hillary about FNA and also TSI which would rule in or rule out hyperthyroid.

Here is a good list ...................."of stuff!"

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

While those symptoms could be from something else; they most certainly can be attributable to thyroid disease as well. You need those antibodies' tests.

Welcome, Gerry!


----------



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you, for your advice. I went to the Endo. doctor that my primary doctor wanted me to see. She did not even want to look at my thyroid scans that I took with me; she said she could tell by just reading the report that I quoted on here to all of you. She said I had only one choice; to take RAI and hope that it just shrinks the one large nodule on the right side and not my whole thyroid. Nothing could help what symptoms I am having. She said basically no other choice. No ultrasound, no biopsy. She told me that the areas they were talking about might be cold spots was just probably where my thyroid was starting to shut down some, because of the dominate nodule. After all that I have read here and else where on the internet. This just did not sound right. I am going to try and get a second opinion; in the meantime my symptoms of Hyperthyroid are getting worse. I have temors that have gotten really bad; and sometimes I feel like I am going crazy. I have missed alot of work because of all of this. She told me if I did do the RAI that my symptoms would take 6 weeks to 2 months to see a change. Thank you all again.

Gerry


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gadamscctx said:


> Thank you, for your advice. I went to the Endo. doctor that my primary doctor wanted me to see. She did not even want to look at my thyroid scans that I took with me; she said she could tell by just reading the report that I quoted on here to all of you. She said I had only one choice; to take RAI and hope that it just shrinks the one large nodule on the right side and not my whole thyroid. Nothing could help what symptoms I am having. She said basically no other choice. No ultrasound, no biopsy. She told me that the areas they were talking about might be cold spots was just probably where my thyroid was starting to shut down some, because of the dominate nodule. After all that I have read here and else where on the internet. This just did not sound right. I am going to try and get a second opinion; in the meantime my symptoms of Hyperthyroid are getting worse. I have temors that have gotten really bad; and sometimes I feel like I am going crazy. I have missed alot of work because of all of this. She told me if I did do the RAI that my symptoms would take 6 weeks to 2 months to see a change. Thank you all again.
> 
> Gerry


Gerry, you poor thing. I don't want to make you feel worse than you do but I absolutely do not agree with what this doctor had to say.

Because of your symptoms i.e. pain, coughing and other things, in reality.........you could have cancer.

Please seek a second opinion and a third if necessary. I know you don't feel well so I wonder if you have family or a friend who could help advocate for you and track this stuff?


----------



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

Gerry,
Get a 2nd opinion, I had a 1in. nodule that my ENT found by mistake. He did a partial Thyroidectomy and took out the left lobe. It was benign, thank God, but you never know. But I was having alot of your symptoms after my surgery, I would get your Ionized Calcium, magnesium and Potassium checked also.


----------



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks! Went to another doctor yesterday. He tested my potassium and had me call today to check with his nurse. She said that it was slightly low and a prescription for potassium was called in to the pharmacy. He ran alot of other blood tests, but put a rush on this one. He said if it was low, probably because of the blood pressure medicine that the other doctor has me on. Said she should have been regularly testing my potassium all along.:confused: Will get results of other blood work later.

I go tomorrow for a CT scan of my neck, and then to an ENT on Thrusday.

Thanks again,
Gerry


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gadamscctx said:


> Thanks! Went to another doctor yesterday. He tested my potassium and had me call today to check with his nurse. She said that it was slightly low and a prescription for potassium was called in to the pharmacy. He ran alot of other blood tests, but put a rush on this one. He said if it was low, probably because of the blood pressure medicine that the other doctor has me on. Said she should have been regularly testing my potassium all along.:confused: Will get results of other blood work later.
> 
> I go tomorrow for a CT scan of my neck, and then to an ENT on Thrusday.
> 
> ...


Gerry; will be waiting on tenterhooks to hear the results of the CT and what the ENT has to say also.

Why did the doc not put you on a potassium sparing diuretic such as maxide?


----------



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

Gerry,
So glad you are starting to get some answers. Once I got on some supplements, Calcium and magnesium, the cramping subsided. Good luck to you.

Mama3ps


----------



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry it has taken so long to repy to all of you. I truly do appreciated your concern and your help. I have just not been feeling very well at all the past couple of days.

Here are the results of the CT scan:

1.4 cm nonspecific heterogeneous enhancing nodular mass in the right lobe of the thyroid.

Shotty lymph nodes within the mediastinum, including aortopulmonary window. No pathologic cervical or thoracic adenopathy by CT criteria.

Degenerative changes of the cervical spine.

Otherwise, radiographically unremarkable CT of the soft tissues of the neck.

Here is an interesting article that I found on the internet about "heterogeneous enhancing nodules" on scans of thyroid. It states, "heterogeneous enhancement was helpful for detecting malignant lesions."

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/thy.2009.0045

The ENT doctor looked at my layrnx and vocal cords with a scope and said he did not see anything bad there. He does not deal with the thyroid at all, so he could not answer any questions that I had. It is a relief that all of that is ok, but in the meantime I am feeling worse everyday. The lymph nodes in my neck are growing significantly, and I can feel new ones. They don't really hurt themselves, but feel like they are pushing on nerves and muscles. I am having quite a bit of pain in my neck now, and my voice is barely there by the end of the day. I didn't think I could feel any more tired, than I did last week, but I do. Had a couple of really bad dizzy spells, with severe tremors, and threw up. Wasn't fun at all! But, I am just trying my best to hang in there.

I go this coming Wednesday to an Endo. doctor who works with Baylor Hospital in Dallas. I hope he is better than the last one! I have not got any more blood test results from my primary, but will on Monday. I have to go take him some chest x-rays and other test results, including my mamogram from the other place. I will keep you all informed and thank you, so much, for your concern.

Take care all and have a wonderful weekend ~~ Gerry :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gadamscctx said:


> Sorry it has taken so long to repy to all of you. I truly do appreciated your concern and your help. I have just not been feeling very well at all the past couple of days.
> 
> Here are the results of the CT scan:
> 
> ...


That is an excellent link; thank you so much. You are getting very proactive and very educated. Good for you, GF!! You are kicking some butt now!

The swollen lymphs may be impinging on some nerves. The lymphatic system is extensive and we don't see all the lymphs in the body as well as we do in the neck or in the groin area.

I am upset that you have been so very ill. Hopefully you are going to get some answers and medical intervention next week. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and saying huge prayer!


----------



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, I went to the new endo. doctor in Dallas yesterday. He is going to run some more blood tests. All I know for sure is the TSH again and to look for thyroid antibodies. He said he doesn't believe that I have cancer in my thyroid. Told me that my pain in my throat, coughing, and trouble swallowing is more than likely acid reflux, and to take Prolosec. Didn't know I have acid reflux, and don't believe I do. He did look at it with ultrasound, but the one doctor that does just that was all booked for the day. So, this doctor had me stay and on his lunch break, he himself looked with the ultrasound. All he said about what it looked like is that I just have the one nodule. He printed off some pictures, and told me he would have to think about it - he really hated to do a biopsy, because sometimes nodules like this will come back as suspicious. Said they have cells that resemble cancer, but aren't really cancer, and he really hated for me to have surgery done for no reason. He had no explaination for the lymph nodes, other than I had probably had an infection of some kind and they just haven't gone down yet. Although, I showed him all of my blood work that has been done for the past six months, confirming that I have had no infections.

Told me to come back in a month for a check up. If something should happen to show up in my bloodwork, he will have his office call me. He did say that I was right in not doing the radioactive iodine treatment that the ofther doctor wanted me to do. Said that should only be done if someone's blood work shows they are severly hyper thyroid, and medicine won't control their levels.

Honestly, I just want to give up on going to doctors. I feel so bad, but I can find a way to deal with it, somehow. Even some of my friends now think I am overly worried. That I am just getting older, and can't do what I used to - I should just slow down, eat better, and so on. I think I am going to go back to my old pain management doctor that I saw for a couple of years, before, during and after my back surgery. Let him look at the huge lump I have behind my right knee, and see if he will give me something for pain, something to help me sleep, and some anti-depressant medication.

Thank you all for your help.

Gerry - :sad0007:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gadamscctx said:


> Well, I went to the new endo. doctor in Dallas yesterday. He is going to run some more blood tests. All I know for sure is the TSH again and to look for thyroid antibodies. He said he doesn't believe that I have cancer in my thyroid. Told me that my pain in my throat, coughing, and trouble swallowing is more than likely acid reflux, and to take Prolosec. Didn't know I have acid reflux, and don't believe I do. He did look at it with ultrasound, but the one doctor that does just that was all booked for the day. So, this doctor had me stay and on his lunch break, he himself looked with the ultrasound. All he said about what it looked like is that I just have the one nodule. He printed off some pictures, and told me he would have to think about it - he really hated to do a biopsy, because sometimes nodules like this will come back as suspicious. Said they have cells that resemble cancer, but aren't really cancer, and he really hated for me to have surgery done for no reason. He had no explaination for the lymph nodes, other than I had probably had an infection of some kind and they just haven't gone down yet. Although, I showed him all of my blood work that has been done for the past six months, confirming that I have had no infections.
> 
> Told me to come back in a month for a check up. If something should happen to show up in my bloodwork, he will have his office call me. He did say that I was right in not doing the radioactive iodine treatment that the ofther doctor wanted me to do. Said that should only be done if someone's blood work shows they are severly hyper thyroid, and medicine won't control their levels.
> 
> ...


You sound really discouraged and I don't blame you. Can you get your hands on copies of the labs when they come in. We all would like to see what antibodies' tests he ran and so forth.

What I don't like is what he said, "I don't believe you have cancer of the thyroid!" How in the heck would "he" know? Are you following me? Only one way to know. FNA!! Final and absolute.

We are here to help you and we will do that. Stay with us and don't give up.


----------



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

Andros -

Thank you for your concern. I think I just got overly worried about something I should not have. I have been doing a little more research and found this:

"A hot nodule is one that concentrates radioiodine equal to or more than the surrounding thyroid tissue. Occasionally, the rest of the thyroid is not even visible on the scan because the hot nodule is making so much thyroid hormone that the function of the rest of the thyroid gland is suppressed. Hot nodules are never malignant. "

Here is the link:

http://www.healthscout.com/ency/68/122/main.html

I will just wait and see; if I get the blood tests results, I will post them.

Thanks - Gerry


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Gerry:
You are very correct about one thing: further research into reputable sources can help calm the nerves a bit when you have an uncertain diagnosis hanging over you. Good for you for hanging in there!

When you finally DO get your blood test results back, here is something you can ask the endo doc: if the results say that you ARE hyperthyroid, perhaps you could ask if a beta blocker med would be appropriate for you to help control some of your symptoms. Also be SURE to ask for advice RE: physical activity if you are hyper, since exercise can be very taxing on the heart when the thyroid is overactive.

I suppose this is one good thing: your endo clinic got you in to see that doc in about 3 weeks rather than 2 months. My own 20 year old daughter who has recurrant thyroid problems will see a family medicine doc at the end of August to see if she has Hashimoto's. She also will find out if she should see an endocrinologist RE: significant thyroid tissue remaining after her RAI for Grave's 3 years ago.

As I'm sure you are finding out, the world of thyroid problems can turn into a real roller coster ride. A big part of it is that too many doctors rely on the TSH test for dosage and treatment decisions, when it really should only serve as a screening tool. In an ideal world, doctors would place the same weight on patients' symptoms as their tests/scans and would use the most reliable tests (i.e., free T3, free T4, antibody tests, FNA) as well as the most up-to-date reference ranges. Since these things are not always in place, anyone who suspects thyroid problems should work to become a well-informed consumer at the doctor's office. Some docs may not like it, but I think more and more people are learning to do this.


----------



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

To All -

I would appreciate your thoughts on my new test results, from the second endo. doctor. He told me all of my blood work was normal; that my thyroid was functioning fine, no problems.

Here are the blood test results:

TSH 0.83 ref. range 0.40-4.50
Free T4 1.2 ref. range 0.8-1.8
Free T3 368 ref. range 230-420

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies <10 ref. range <35
Thyroglobulin Antibodies <20 ref. range <20

Thyroglobulin 270.0 H ref. range 2.0-35.0

Here is what his ultrasound report said:

"The left thyroid size is about 42.09mm x 11.46mm. The left thyroid has mostly homogenous tissue with some very small nodules of sizes 1-2mm are seen. The esophagus is identified which seems to be freely mobile when swallowing. I the superior part of the right lthroid lobe, there is a complex nodule with cystic areas of size 20.84 x 12.92mm in size in the transverse view, which seems to be mobile on swallowing. The same nodule measures 23.09mm x 11.92 mm in size in the longitudinal view. The nodule has mild internal vascularity as well. In the mid-portion of the right thyroid laterally, close to the carotid, the is a slightly hypoechoic nodule of size 5.21mm x 4.80mm. The rest of the right thyroid tissue seems homogenous in echotexture. The right thyroid glaand measures about 42mm x17mm in size. No abnormal lymphadenopathy appreciated."

"May consider FNA of the dominant right nodule, however should be based on clinical and biochemical correlation"

This was the doctor I saw that did this ultrasound and wrote this report. Not a radiologist. At the time when he was doing the ultrasound, he told me he would have to think about what he was looking at; could not explain anything to me.
And, I don't understand about him not seeing any lymphadenopathy; when you can see the swollen lymph nodes (about five to six of them) by just looking at my neck from the outside.

The thyroglobulin being so high I don't understand either. All I could find on the internet was about doctors using this after thyroid surgery as a marker for the possibility that thyroid cancer has returned. So, why did he test it and why does it have no meaning.

Any and all thoughts and advice will be greatly appreciated. At this point I am very confused:confused0003: He told me he would suggest that I come back in 3 to 6 months to have another ultrasound. And, if there was a change maybe a FNAB at that point.

I trust everyones' advice here more than either endo. doctor I have talked to so far. I am going back to see my primary (Dr. Megna) on Monday morning and would liked to be armed with some more information. I think he might listen to me if I can find articles, reports, studies, etc.

Thanks Again:hugs:

Gerry


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gadamscctx said:


> To All -
> 
> I would appreciate your thoughts on my new test results, from the second endo. doctor. He told me all of my blood work was normal; that my thyroid was functioning fine, no problems.
> 
> ...


Hi there, Gerry! As previously discussed, your high Thyroglobulin plus the ultra-sounds and swollen lymph nodes strongly suggest cancer. Push for FNA w/ Dr. Megna.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gadamscctx said:


> To All -
> 
> I would appreciate your thoughts on my new test results, from the second endo. doctor. He told me all of my blood work was normal; that my thyroid was functioning fine, no problems.
> 
> ...


Please read this ..........

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancerframe.htm


----------



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi All,
Just wanted to let you know that I did see Dr. Megna last week. He was very upset that a biopsy had not already been done. I did not have to plead my case to him at all. He sent me to a 3rd Endo. doctor this week. I think I found a good doctor this time! Yaaaaaaaaay!!arty0049:

I no longer feel crazy!! She could not believe that a biopsy had not already been done. Said she does them on any nodule over 1 cm, mine is now way over 2 cm. She was concerned about swollen lymph nodes (I actually did not have to point them out to her!) and the fact that thyroglobulin ab was elevated. She could not do the biopsy when I went because her ultrasound machine was out for routine maintenance. She apologized and scheduled it for next Wednesday. She told me if I started feeling worse, or concerned that it was enlarging to call her and she could schedule to do it at the hospital sooner. She is very knowledgeable and very willing to listen.

I will let you all know how the biopsy goes next week. Thanks to everyone here - you have kept me going and helped me to be strong.

Sincerely
Gerry:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gadamscctx said:


> Hi All,
> Just wanted to let you know that I did see Dr. Megna last week. He was very upset that a biopsy had not already been done. I did not have to plead my case to him at all. He sent me to a 3rd Endo. doctor this week. I think I found a good doctor this time! Yaaaaaaaaay!!arty0049:
> 
> I no longer feel crazy!! She could not believe that a biopsy had not already been done. Said she does them on any nodule over 1 cm, mine is now way over 2 cm. She was concerned about swollen lymph nodes (I actually did not have to point them out to her!) and the fact that thyroglobulin ab was elevated. She could not do the biopsy when I went because her ultrasound machine was out for routine maintenance. She apologized and scheduled it for next Wednesday. She told me if I started feeling worse, or concerned that it was enlarging to call her and she could schedule to do it at the hospital sooner. She is very knowledgeable and very willing to listen.
> ...


Praise the Lord and do the Snoopy Dance!

http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm

You must let us know how goes it Weds. 9/1 is it ??????


----------



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

Now I feel like I have more questions; and NO Real Answers!! I went last week to the new endo. doctor for her to do the FNA. She told me it was a complex nodule; measuring about 2 cm top portion of nodule large cystic area filled with blood. Told me she did not like the way it looked. She aspirated out quite a bit of blood from the cystic area; and did about 5 or 6 more times (I kinda lost count) from the solid area of the nodule. Her nurse called yesterday and left a message that said my thyroid nodule was NOT cancer. I called today and could only talk to someone in the office who read part of the report which said "Benign follicular nodule" :confused0003:

I had an appointment with a gastro-interologist; that Dr. Megna sent me to, because at one time several years ago I was having problems that they thought was acid reflux. But, when they did an endoscopy there was no acid reflux; instead I had a polyp growing in my stomach. And it was benign. The doctor I saw today said in light of the benign findings with my thyroid he is going to do an endoscopy to look at my esophagus (sp?) to look for strictures or cancer this next Monday. I did like him, he seemed concerned and he is not making me wait too long.

Everything that I have read so far about FNA of thyroid has said if they find follicular cells, that they can't be sure if it is malignant or benign. I am really confused and the endo. wants me to wait four more months and then do another biopsy. I feel so bad my symptoms are just getting worse, pain, swollen lymph nodes, I can barely talk, the fatigue is horrible. I would just like to hear of your thoughts about all of this. I just know that something is really wrong with me and has been for quite sometime now. After reading about esophageal cancer and lymphoma which will be ruled in or out next I am starting to get really nervous and scared. I have had two new lymph nodes come up at the base of the left side of my neck and the skin over them is a reddish purple color and that side of my neck is swollen badly, but the largest thyroid noule that she biopsied is on my right side.

I also have a large knot or swelling behind my right knee, which is causing a lot of pain and numbness in my leg. But, no one seems real worried about it, but I am, becase the thought of any type of cancer metastizing is really scary.

Sorry this got so long; if the biopsy had just said benign, and didn't put the "follicular" word in there I would have thought maybe they are right about it being some other cancer. It is all very scary, at least I don't have to worry to long about it being esophageal cancer.

Thank you all for listening and any feedback you might have for me. I hope that everyone is doing well, you all are so very caring and kind.

Sincerely ~
Gerry :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gadamscctx said:


> Now I feel like I have more questions; and NO Real Answers!! I went last week to the new endo. doctor for her to do the FNA. She told me it was a complex nodule; measuring about 2 cm top portion of nodule large cystic area filled with blood. Told me she did not like the way it looked. She aspirated out quite a bit of blood from the cystic area; and did about 5 or 6 more times (I kinda lost count) from the solid area of the nodule. Her nurse called yesterday and left a message that said my thyroid nodule was NOT cancer. I called today and could only talk to someone in the office who read part of the report which said "Benign follicular nodule" :confused0003:
> 
> I had an appointment with a gastro-interologist; that Dr. Megna sent me to, because at one time several years ago I was having problems that they thought was acid reflux. But, when they did an endoscopy there was no acid reflux; instead I had a polyp growing in my stomach. And it was benign. The doctor I saw today said in light of the benign findings with my thyroid he is going to do an endoscopy to look at my esophagus (sp?) to look for strictures or cancer this next Monday. I did like him, he seemed concerned and he is not making me wait too long.
> 
> ...


Gerry; what you have read is correct. Follicular definitely have the propensity towards cancer.

If I were in your shoes, I would request FNA of one of those lymph nodes in the neck/clavical area.

The one behind your knee(I think w/o seeing it) sounds like a Baker's Cyst or Ganglia to me. It can be painful and very annoying.

This is a really good site. http://www.thyca.org/thyroidcancerfacts.htm

Please use the index on the left and look up the stuff you need to know about follicular cells etc..


----------

